# Temporary Internet Files, why??



## AE35Unit (Aug 30, 2009)

Why do we need these darned things? Every time you browse a pic gets saved in a folder, and after a while you end up with lots of folders of pics. GIFs,JPGs, BMPs the works, but why? Theyre just pictures, and I have to go in and delete them all! Cant we disable the things?


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Aug 30, 2009)

You know, AE, I say the same damned things about cookies.  It's no big chore to remember passwords, but browsing history and cookies, delete a thousand of the things just to make your computer work.


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 30, 2009)

Manarion said:


> You know, AE, I say the same damned things about cookies.  It's no big chore to remember passwords, but browsing history and cookies, delete a thousand of the things just to make your computer work.


 
Oh cookies I leave well alone! Dont even want to go there!


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Aug 30, 2009)

Hehe. Every once in a while, I just toss in "Temp internet" or "cookie" into the windows search and just delete whatever files comes up.


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 30, 2009)

Why don't you just use Tools > Internet Options > Browsing History > Delete All? I believe they're stored for quick access when you return, but with speeds these days you have to wonder if it's a holdover from the 56k days.


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 30, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> Why don't you just use Tools > Internet Options > Browsing History > Delete All? I believe they're stored for quick access when you return, but with speeds these days you have to wonder if it's a holdover from the 56k days.



Thing is if I delete all I also remove stuff important for online banking,ebay etc and then I'd have to run!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 30, 2009)

They're there for convenience - rather than downloading the same page every time you reload it (which can actually be a bandwidth hog. Think of the number of images on a single Chrons page. Whilst it may only add up to a few hundred kilobytes, when you factor in not only the number of times you view a single page, but also the number of pages you view, it can grow to tens, if not hundreds, of megabytes... _a day_), it is downloaded a single time and then a number of elements are reloaded from the temporary files. It's what is known as the *cache*, and other than saving bandwidth, it speeds things up immensely.

Cookies, on the other hand, are for access. Some websites require cookies to monitor access, as well as save data that means you don't have to keep logging back in.

I'm in the habit of clearing everything after every visit, though I leave the Chrome files alone - they keep me logged in to everything.

---

There are two programs you can use to get rid of everything:

Disk Cleaner
CCleaner

I personally use Disk Cleaner, as it's more lightweight. However, it needs more configuration than CCleaner, so I'd recommend CCleaner.

Just run it before you shut down the computer and all should be well. But remember - pages will load slower. Maybe not noticeably slow, but slower nonetheless.


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 30, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Thing is if I delete all I also remove stuff important for online banking,ebay etc and then I'd have to run!


 
There's checkboxes in there (in IE, at least) to leave passwords and form data alone...


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 31, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> There's checkboxes in there (in IE, at least) to leave passwords and form data alone...



Yea I know, I found that was one bit in Vista I like. But really it does just the same as Disk Cleanup!


----------

